# DB in CSV



## Guest (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Datenbankconnection mit der ich aus einer MySQL DB Daten auslesen bzw. schreiben kann. Wie kann ich nun meine Tabelle in eine CSV Datei exportieren? Beim folgenden Code kommt die Fehlermeldung:

You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'C:/Backup/db.csv` fields terminated by `,` FROM `fehlertext`' at line 1

Die Datei existiert noch nicht!


```
...
rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * INTO OUTFILE `C:/Backup/db.csv` FIELDS TERMINATED BY `,` FROM `fehlertext`");
...
```

Andere Abfragen funktionieren perfekt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2006)

versuch mal ein einfach ' anstatt des Backticks `


----------



## Gast (6. Feb 2006)

Hab es! Nach FROM darf der Tabellenname nicht in '...' stehen. Trotzdem Danke ' oder ` ist übrigens egal - beides geht.


----------

